#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Мастер муcи / Mushishi (аниме)

## Akaguma

> Кроме видимого мира, доступного органам чувств, есть пространство, где бок о бок с человеком обитают муси. Люди привыкли опасаться эти странных созданий, которые нередко становятся источником болезней и бед, пусть и не по своей воле. Однако есть те, кто способен видеть муси и умеет управлять ими. Таких специалистов называют «Мастерами Муси».


Но это так, присказка. Великолепное аниме, сочетании ландшафтов и природы Японии с потрясающей музыкой Тосиро Масуды, неспешное повествование настраивают на созерцательный, медитативный лад. 
26 эпизодов - 26 притч о любви, верности, долге, сострадании, о жадности, нетерпимости, предрассудках.

----------

Kit (26.01.2012), Дондог (04.07.2011), Иван Горяинов (24.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2011), Чиффа (29.06.2013)

----------


## Жоржик

Очень атмосферная экранизация манги "Мастер Муши", до жути реалистичная, как мне показалось. Сам фильм держится не на каких-то спец эффектах, а на душевности и загадочности японской культуры. Хороша вещь, советую посмотреть.

----------

